# lamp flicker problem



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm building a Zombie-F'esque sign for my front yard and I've got the circuit built, but it won't even turn on. I'm using a FS-4 (30-40W) with a 25W bulb and I've verified all the wiring for continuity. If I short across the starter, the bulb lights up fine. But with the starter in the circuit, it won't do anything. Am I using too big of a starter? Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't know much about this type of curcuit, but from what I've read, the starter has to be either an FS2 or FS5 in order to work. The FS4 unit is reported to not work in this type of system. Hope this helps.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Here's the post I found the information on.
http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/u-build-it3.htm


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

That's a great help....I'll pick one of them up tomorrow and try it. Thanks!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Agreed, Brad. I also found that FS-4's won't flicker.


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeap.... That was the problem. I tried a FS-2 and it worked just fine. Thanks for the help!


----------

